# Jim



## bulldurham (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice portrait.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 24, 2019)

Great portrait.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2019)

What a great portrait this is, he looks like he has a lot of character.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2019)

ZZ Top


----------



## D7K (Mar 1, 2019)

Sweet portrait... Really pops out at you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2019)

Contrast is missing, image flat. No white, black is muddy. For a teacher of students, I expected much more.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> bulldurham said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 169539
> ...



Yup, he is quick on all that. People may want to reconsider his direction. I know I did a long, long, time ago. I hardly post an image anymore because of him. I have to be able to objectively view the imagery. I can do that better today. I watch you (@gk fotografie ) close because you make images as opposed to taking them. He must be teaching and practicing taking.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 3, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > bulldurham said:
> ...



If you don't post because of something I have said, you have far more issues than me and trust me, I have my fair share. I lost everything in a category 5 hurricane called Michael. I am now and have been since last October working on a borrowed 9 year old POS laptop so while it might look right to me on this screen, it may not to you. Easy enough to say so and not hurt my feelings. What I said and regardless of my image, holds true and that's what the opinion was about.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm late to the party. From my amateurish view, this is stunning. I can't find any of the issues you guys are talking about. I guess I need to learn to see. I love it just the way it is.


----------



## LRLala (Mar 24, 2019)

Yep, I like it, too. Lots of emotion in this man's face.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 24, 2019)

i like this photo too.. he is unique and yet familiar.. and great poise..


----------

